# LG 27MB85Z-B



## Dylan777 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm currently using $300ish LG 27" monitor.

I'm thinking about upgrading to this monitor: http://www.lg.com/us/commercial/lcd-computer-monitors/lg-27MB85Z-B

Can you guys give me some thoughts?

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

Is it a new product? There seems to be very little information about it. Lots of them on ebay and Walmart.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is it a new product? There seems to be very little information about it. Lots of them on ebay and Walmart.



I wasn't aware $800 monitor is available at Walmart :

I saw this monitor at a friend studio - wedding pros. They throughing out their NEC and replaced with LG. I love the 2560x1440 resolution. Since 1DX II will not arrive anytime soon, I ended up getting myself a new PC to support 2560x1440 monitor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 5, 2014)

The resolution is nothing special, many screens have been 2560 x 1440 for years. The current darling is the 5120 x 2880, 5K, panels with 14MP of resolution.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The resolution is nothing special, many screens have been 2560 x 1440 for years. The current darling is the 5120 x 2880, 5K, panels with 14MP of resolution.


I'm little late in the game. I've been using 1920x1080 non IPS for years. Never thought about going higher than that until now.

5K monitor is completely out of my price range. Maybe 3-5yrs down the road when the price gets little more friendly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The resolution is nothing special, many screens have been 2560 x 1440 for years. The current darling is the 5120 x 2880, 5K, panels with 14MP of resolution.
> ...


 
I'm with you on this. I don't believe that Walmart sells the monitor, it just appears on Walmart.com by a 3rd party seller. 

I's about time for me to upgrade to a new monitor. I just bought a new PC, but might need a new video card, since Dell puts a pretty basic one in their XPS 8700 computers.

OOPs, I checked, and it does support 2560 X 1440, and up to 3 monitors. I may look into it later, I've already spent too much for Christmas.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Dell 8700 was also on my shopping list too. At the end, I ended up with custom build. My new PC will arrive next week. Not the best nor fastest in the world, however, I feel it will be enough juice for my needs.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


 
I picked one up when Costco had them for $699. Then I pulled the hard drive (never even started the computer) and put in a 512 GB M-sata drive and installed Windows 7 Ultimate. The Windows 7 version cost $100 more, and I had 7 copies of it already. Windows 7 drivers are on the Dell web site, so its supported in that configuration. The only issue I've seen is that the Canon Utilities has some bugs that causes a beep every time it starts up. I tried it on 2 other Windows 7 computers as well with the same results, and uninstalled it, and the issue went away. Since I need it to use the Wi-Fi feature on my G1X, I live with it reluctantly.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The only issue I've seen is that the Canon Utilities has some bugs that causes a beep every time it starts up. I tried it on 2 other Windows 7 computers as well with the same results, and uninstalled it, and the issue went away. Since I need it to use the Wi-Fi feature on my G1X, I live with it reluctantly.



Is it possible that this is a BIOS power on beep that can be turned off in the BIOS?


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like a fairly decent monitor.

Big thing for me is it is wide Gamut, meaning you get 1.07 Billion colors. You will likely need to upgrade your video card to do this, but in short, you will most closely be able to see the actual colors you are shooting.

Many people like the 5K monitors, but most all of these are 24.7 Million colors.

BLECH! To each their own, I would prefer to have 50x the colors in a sharp crisp display than 2% the colors in a super large display.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 5, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> Looks like a fairly decent monitor.
> 
> Big thing for me is it is wide Gamut, meaning you get 1.07 Billion colors. You will likely need to upgrade your video card to do this, but in short, you will most closely be able to see the actual colors you are shooting.
> 
> ...



Well that is debatable at this point. Besides, we, as humans, can't actually differentiate anywhere close to a billion colours.

It seems accurate and high bit depth LUT's and high quality profiling are far more important that wide gamut or 10 bit screens at this point. And again, the problems become downstream, it becomes slightly less than ideal when you are working in one space to an accuracy level well above everybody else and any output device out there. I need to know what others will see looking at my images in the way they will, either via the web, as downloaded images, or prints, more than I need to see more than I do.

But without making a conscious effort to shoot for accuracy the entire issue of 'accurate colours' becomes moot if you are not shooting and making custom camera profiles on each shoot even if you are using an OS and video card that can handle the best 10 bit wide gamut monitors with 16 bit 3D LUT's along with the connectors, programs and software that matches it all. I have a 16bit output option to print on my 11 ink printer (it is a clear pipeline from a RAW 14 bit file worked in 16 space to a 16 bit output device), I have yet to see a single image where it makes any difference what so ever.

Wide gamut monitors are nice for subtle tonal changes on your own system, but if that subtlety doesn't translate to your output and the end viewer experience, or worse if you see something completely different to everybody else, it doesn't seem to have much real world value to me.


----------



## iMagic (Dec 5, 2014)

Currently Dell U2713H is $680. I just ordered one myself


----------



## Cali_PH (Dec 5, 2014)

iMagic said:


> Currently Dell U2713H is $680. I just ordered one myself



The Dell P2715Q has just been released for $699...wondering how these would be for photography work.


----------



## iMagic (Dec 5, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> iMagic said:
> 
> 
> > Currently Dell U2713H is $680. I just ordered one myself
> ...



4K would be nice in general but this specific one is only sRGB. I only work with monitors that do Adobe RGB.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The only issue I've seen is that the Canon Utilities has some bugs that causes a beep every time it starts up. I tried it on 2 other Windows 7 computers as well with the same results, and uninstalled it, and the issue went away. Since I need it to use the Wi-Fi feature on my G1X, I live with it reluctantly.
> ...


 
No, nothing like that. its a critical stop. I've isolated it in the system logs.


----------

